# Return Of The Dambusters



## Foxbat (Apr 22, 2018)

617 Squadron (The Dambusters) has been reformed  to fly the new F35B Lightning II multi-role fighters  that will form the backbone of the RAF along with the Typhoon. The squadron will be the UK's first front-line unit to use the F35 (scheduled to go live December 2018) and is currently in training in the USA. The squadron will be based at RAF Marham. Good to see such a historic unit resurrected.

UK re-forms 617 Sqn for F-35B era

If I had my way, the movie theme tune would be played everytime they took to the air


----------



## WarriorMouse (Apr 22, 2018)

I wonder if they will have the two surviving original members at RAF Marham when the unit is officially comissioned.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 23, 2018)

WarriorMouse said:


> I wonder if they will have the two surviving original members at RAF Marham when the unit is officially comissioned.


I hope so. That would be a nice touch


----------

